
Bitcoin Investment Scam - harshjv
I am posting this to bring this scam to people&#x27;s notice, so nobody loses their Bitcoin&#x2F;money to this scam.<p>There is a page on Facebook (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;ProTraderBitcoin&#x2F;) where they ask to send them Bitcoins and promise to give more than 3x return on the investment in 24 just hours. (See their plans below for more details.) They&#x27;ve looted a lot of people through this page and they are still active.<p>After you send them Bitcoin, they will ban you from the page the moment you ask for return after 24 hours. Also, the moment you try to expose them through comments on their Facebook page, they will delete your comment and ban you from doing so in future.<p>Their fraudulent investment plans: (Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;ProTraderBitcoin&#x2F;photos&#x2F;a.1761894114028772.1073741828.1760998030785047&#x2F;1762011370683713&#x2F;?type=3&amp;theater)<p>invest 0.10 BTC, You GET 0.40 BTC, After 24 HOURS<p>invest 0.40 BTC, You GET 1.40 BTC, After 24 HOURS<p>invest 0.60 BTC, You GET 2.00 BTC, After 24 HOURS<p>invest 0.80 BTC, You GET 2.40 BTC, After 24 HOURS<p>invest 1.00 BTC, You GET 3.00 BTC, After 24 HOURS<p>MINI : 0.10 BTC, MAX : 1.00 BTC.<p>Hope this helps someone out there.<p>Cheers!
======
andirk
Yeah you should do it. What a great return! Those guys must be very nice.

------
i0nutzb
Seems legit, afterall Ponzi is not that new ^_^

